# Tip for other newbies



## wabbitpoo (1 Oct 2008)

I am a relative newcomer to this lark. Today I found, and turned, some lovely wood, which I believe is cherry, judging by the shiney bark still on it. Anyway, after a few weeks of reducing scraps of rubbish to dust I have to say what a pleasure it was to turn some nice wood! Shavings, a decent shine and some really lovely markings. 
If I understand correctly, the wood has (is?) spalted - lovely dark lines of marbling and some nice colour variations. I made my stock item - a goblet - and, while not perfect (my fault, not its) I am one happy wabbit tonight.

The good news is that I dragged a large branch of it back from the woods (much to the dog's annoyance) so I can try again tomorrow.

The moral being, get your hands on some "proper" wood and you'll have a whale of a time.


----------



## cornucopia (1 Oct 2008)

very good  .......... now wheres the pics :wink:


----------



## wabbitpoo (2 Oct 2008)

ohh, I'm not sure the world is ready for my pathetic efforts!


----------



## PowerTool (2 Oct 2008)

wabbitpoo":109eoyds said:


> ohh, I'm not sure the world is ready for my pathetic efforts!



What! 

You think the rest of us didn't start somewhere?
Don't be shy about it,it is _very_ rare to get anything other than _constructive_ advice on here,as we tend to share ALL experiences (good or bad..) and learn from each other  

So pictures,please [-o< 

Andrew


----------



## cornucopia (2 Oct 2008)

:sign3: (sorry andrew :lol: )

pics please....we like lots of pics


----------



## maltrout512 (2 Oct 2008)

YUP, pictures we all like pictures.


----------



## wabbitpoo (2 Oct 2008)

Well, you convinced me, but then my SLR died - I made the mistake of following instructions on the Olympus web site, now the camera has died....... ho hum


----------



## Soulfly (2 Oct 2008)

Don't feel you have to post pics of your work here. Either something looks good or it doesn't. The most constructive criticism is often the most brutal and harsh. If you take pics of your work put as much effort into it as the making of the object and make sure it shows the beauty and form of the piece. On ebay or your website, it is the photo that sells the work and you have only one chance to get it right. On here I am seeing mostly poor quality pics with distracting backgrounds and taken at the wrong angles with poor lighting etc. I would like to see more ordinary, cleanly turned everyday things rather than the usual ornamental stuff.


----------



## loz (2 Oct 2008)

I dont post photos on here to attempt to impress, or sell anything. 

I post them "poor quality pics with distracting backgrounds and taken at the wrong angles with poor lighting etc" because i have a rubbish camera.

However they have be a suitable enough standard for people to see them, and comment and pass advice, Thats enough for me.

Wabbitpoo - DO post pics, its great to show where you are, and the feedback can only help.

Loz


----------



## Anonymous (2 Oct 2008)

*Any* pix are better than no pix :!: 

Don't be concerned about criticisms... they're just other peoples' opinions... *you* get to decide how valid they are :wink: 

remember you can only please _some_ of the people _some_ of the time :lol: :lol: ..just enjoy :wink:


----------



## big soft moose (2 Oct 2008)

Soulfly":3n235ojt said:


> Don't feel you have to post pics of your work here. Either something looks good or it doesn't. The most constructive criticism is often the most brutal and harsh. .



with respect soulfly this is rubbish - constructive criticism may be accurate but it should never be brutal or harsh - the whole point of it being constructive is that it should be helpful, particularly with people who are new to turning

therefore Brutal and harsh criticism " _The form is poor and the technique lacking_" - Contructive translation " _the form is poor because (for example) the base is too wide compared to the top and the walls are too thick - you could improve this by ...._" 

Fortunately nearly all members here realise this and give advice tailored to the skill level of the person asking for it - of course you do very ocasionally get someone who appears to get a kick out of giving brutal, harsh, and unhelpful criticism but fortunately these people are very much in the minority.

"as to it either look good or it doesnt" - this is a subjective judgement , what some people think is good others may think is awful as it is a matter of taste and preference.



Soulfly":3n235ojt said:


> If you take pics of your work put as much effort into it as the making of the object and make sure it shows the beauty and form of the piece. On ebay or your website, it is the photo that sells the work and you have only one chance to get it right.



this is a good point if you are selling your work via a website catalogue - it is however less relevant for people who just want to show their work to other turners on here.

wabbit poo - dont feel you "have to" post pics of your work on here, but it does help if you want advice on how to do what you want to do - and dont worry about the remarks about photography above - this isnt a photography forum so any snap of your work which shows it shape, finish etc is fine. (btw pics arent hosted directly here , you need to put them on flickr, photobox, image shack or similar and then link the images into your posts)


----------



## PowerTool (2 Oct 2008)

Loz and Graham - agree completely with both of you.

Soulfly - I agree with some of your comments,in as much as I would love to be able to take better pictures,but am restricted by my camera and my ability.
I've often thought it would be useful if someone made an educational post on photography.
Why don't you post a "how to" for taking better pictures,so we can all learn ?

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (2 Oct 2008)

An old saying goes something like:

"Friends you can pick, relations you are stuck with"

Some Forum members are even worse than relations, they are difficult to avoid and are just an annoying pain in the neck, spending more time putting people down instead of constructive encouragement.

And those that *never* deem themselves of a low enough order, to show what in their opinion are better examples of form or presentation from their own output, just do not understand why 80% of the people around here try and contribute regardless of their ability or financial resources.


----------



## wabbitpoo (2 Oct 2008)

Soulfly":38plroho said:


> Don't feel you have to post pics of your work here. Either something looks good or it doesn't. The most constructive criticism is often the most brutal and harsh. If you take pics of your work put as much effort into it as the making of the object and make sure it shows the beauty and form of the piece. On ebay or your website, it is the photo that sells the work and you have only one chance to get it right. On here I am seeing mostly poor quality pics with distracting backgrounds and taken at the wrong angles with poor lighting etc. I would like to see more ordinary, cleanly turned everyday things rather than the usual ornamental stuff.



Interesting POV, but if I were to post pics, it wouldnt be for your benefit - it would be to get some useful advice.

Would I be right in thinking you have a lot of anger in your life?


----------



## big soft moose (2 Oct 2008)

Soulfly":33xrohuy said:


> I would like to see more ordinary, cleanly turned everyday things rather than the usual ornamental stuff.



arent pens , bowls, vases, clocks etc ordinary everyday things then ? 

perhaps you could post some pics of you own perfectty concieved and cleanly turned ordinary ever day things by way of illustration.


----------



## wabbitpoo (2 Oct 2008)

wabbitpoo":2os2mi7t said:


> .... which I believe is cherry, judging by the shiney bark still on it.



The more I look, the more I think it might be birch. Either way its great fun. Just hacked another lump off, cut off the rotten bit and have started a bowl (my first). Have cut the tenon for the chuck and have started the shape of the bottom. Even I manage to get curly shavings and a smooth surface on this beautiful stuff. Sigh.


----------



## CHJ (2 Oct 2008)

wabbitpoo":13fitg1p said:


> Even I manage to get curly shavings and a smooth surface on this beautiful stuff. Sigh.



No Gin Traps Required folks He's hooked by the short and furies.


----------



## wabbitpoo (2 Oct 2008)

Don't bring me dog into this.


----------



## Jenx (2 Oct 2008)

You pop your piccys Up Wabbitpoo.... without any fear or hesitation.

99.9 % of the comments you'll get back will be nothing short of highly encouraging.

Sure there are some highly skilled, 'pro-guys' who _display_ their work, and its almost universally a joy to behold....
And I'm sure I cant be the only one that reads their comments and advice with huge interest... 'pupils learn from teachers' after all .... and the 'teachers' in the main, pass on their advice and experiences in a very constructive and empathetic manner... they have all been where 'us beginners are' at some point in history... and they have all experienced the same pitfalls and difficulties that we go through now.

Its also very valid to say that 'we beginners' can pass comment on the efforts of others, be they expert or novice, without fear of being shot down .... if something is pleasing to one's eye, or stirs something in one's soul, then why not let the creator of the piece know that ?
Our terminology may be somewhat lacking... our understanding of the methodology may be sketchy, but our opinion is a valid as the next man's. 

Many of us are 'Hobby Fella's' - and may go weeks or even months at a time, never turning so much as a stick.... and thats fine too. 'Life' has a dispicable habit of getting in the way of one's pastimes and hobbies ! .... 
As long as a person derives huge enjoyment from what he creates, and in the process of doing so, occasionally pleases a friend, relative or indeed 'the missus' with his efforts - then those efforts are to be considered a resounding success.
In the hinder end.. when all is said and done ... I do it to please _me_...
and that is why I started doing it in the first place.

So - you pop your pictures, questions and opinions up.... and we'll all learn together, my friend ..... chuckle together at our little disasters... and continue to enjoy the efforts of both others, and those from our own fair hand. 
Thats whats keepin' the "World Turning" after all :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (2 Oct 2008)

Jenx... that has to be the best and most positive post I've seen in many a day :!: 

Thank you.


----------



## CHJ (2 Oct 2008)

Spot on *Jenx*, any chance of amending your post to include a title so that I can find it in the future?


----------



## Anonymous (2 Oct 2008)

I'd like to see the *moderators* make it a sticky for folks new to the forum :idea:


----------



## Jenx (2 Oct 2008)

Hi Chas ... hope thats ok... if you want it to read something 'alternative' .. let me know and I will change to suit


----------



## CHJ (2 Oct 2008)

Thanks *Jenx*, it can now be referenced with a Short Cut


----------



## Paul.J (2 Oct 2008)

Well said *Jenx*. =D>


----------



## Woodmagnet (3 Oct 2008)

Paul.J":1ly9joeg said:


> Well said *Jenx*. =D>



+1 :wink:


----------



## cornucopia (3 Oct 2008)

blimey jenx :shock: 
very well said =D>


----------



## loz (3 Oct 2008)

Jenx":jf1uping said:


> . when all is said and done ... I do it to please _me_...



Spot on !!


----------



## CHJ (3 Oct 2008)

Have stuck my nose in again and started a new thread. to try and limit the sticky count but still have a pointer to 'useful info'

If I'm out of order shout and I will delete it.


----------



## wabbitpoo (3 Oct 2008)

Oh well, if you say so. Here are the items I have hacked from an old, seemingly rotten, log I dragged back from the dog's walk (with no help from him). The largest is the urn, which is about 6" high.







I havent hollowed the urn as I don't have the requisite tool (yet), and slicing away with a small gouge was taking forever. The lid is seperate, though. I had no intention (or knowledge) of making a lid, but it seemed a shame to waste the chunck of partly rotten stump I had left sticking out of the top once I'd roughly shaped it. So I cut the lid in-situ, polished it and parted it away. Quite chuffed that it fits!

Just loving the colours that appear the deeper I hacked.

All three started off different proportions, but assorted bits broke off due to rot or other weakness. That siad, they're OK for the first few pieces to leave the workshop.

Off to find some more wood.....dog, here boy!


----------



## Woodmagnet (3 Oct 2008)

No criticism from me Wabbitpoo, i particularly like
the urn. Well done mate. :wink:


----------



## CHJ (3 Oct 2008)

The form of the Urn is great, and certainly displays the figuring of the wood well. Hope you manage to complete the hollowing task in due course.


----------



## wabbitpoo (3 Oct 2008)

CHJ":55sj9oz8 said:


> The form of the Urn is great, and certainly displays the figuring of the wood well. Hope you manage to complete the hollowing task in due course.



I'd like to, but I am not sure how I'd chuck the piece now its done. A screw chuck up into the base? Got to buy one of those, then!

Thanks for comments, though.


----------



## CHJ (3 Oct 2008)

You can always turn up a dummy piece of suitable timber in the lathe and glue the Urn to it whilst it is still mounted using the tailstock for support and pressure until the glue sets.

When finished hollowing part off close to the base.


----------



## greggy (3 Oct 2008)

wow w.p, them are rearly great.well done for a newbie \/


----------



## wabbitpoo (3 Oct 2008)

CHJ":24yu5bcm said:


> You can always turn up a dummy piece of suitable timber in the lathe and glue the Urn to it whilst it is still mounted using the tailstock for support and pressure until the glue sets.
> 
> When finished hollowing part off close to the base.



That's fine, but how would I centre the piece exactly?


----------



## CHJ (3 Oct 2008)

Turn up a shallow cone to fit in the mouth of the urn, bore a hole in it to fit over your tailstock spindle. This will align the top.
Cut a shallow recess in the chuck scrap wood to take the base diameter.


----------



## PowerTool (3 Oct 2008)

Just to throw my vote in as well - very nice turnings,but love the shape of the urn in particular  

Andrew


----------



## Richard Findley (3 Oct 2008)

Good work on that Urn mate. If anything, maybe a slightly smaller ball on top, or perhaps not the ball but the bit in-between a bit thinner, but really looking good!!!  
I wouldn't like to call the timber though!!!  

Richard

P.S, you really need to train that dog to fetch bigger sticks!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (3 Oct 2008)

Good stuff Wabbit!!!

going back to find the rest of the tree? :wink:


----------



## Dean (4 Oct 2008)

wabbitpoo":2iyzruzr said:


> CHJ":2iyzruzr said:
> 
> 
> > The form of the Urn is great, and certainly displays the figuring of the wood well. Hope you manage to complete the hollowing task in due course.
> ...




You could always make your own wabbitpoo, or even a few in various sizes, but you'll need a lathe to make them :wink:


----------



## Paul.J (4 Oct 2008)

Nothing to ashamed of their *WP*
Very nice work


----------



## Jenx (4 Oct 2008)

Looking great W-P ..... I'm an 'urn fan' there too ..... its looks terriffic !

be great if you _can_ ultimately get to hollow it out... it'll complete the piece just nicely !

The other two pieces look impressive too... well done and keep 'em coming ! 8) :wink:


----------



## loz (6 Oct 2008)

Well done getting those pics up , and very nice pieces !


----------



## wabbitpoo (6 Oct 2008)

oldsoke":16fmrxgx said:


> Good stuff Wabbit!!!
> 
> going back to find the rest of the tree? :wink:



Its pretty much a beech wood where I take the dog, so plenty more to be found, I am sure. tried a few more branches, but they turned out to be pretty rotten all the way thru.


----------



## Jonzjob (28 Feb 2009)

I am very late coming onto this thread, just found it, but Wrabbet you have nowt to be ashamed or worried about with those peices. As has been said the urn is a lovely shape and the grain is wonderful. As I have said since I started about 15 years ago, you never know more than the shape until you stop the lathe and see the grain.

One point with turning spalted wood, especially if it is heavy spalting, Always wear a GOOD dust mask because the fungie spores from the spalting are not good for you!

My other hobby is radio controlled gliders and one of the things with that is that if anyone tells you that they are a born flyer then you can be sure that they are a born lyer! (or however it's spelling goes?). The same with turning, we ALL have to learn how to do it and if you get it wrong it bites!

Go for broke mate!


----------

